# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor Wheels Style 628 for Audi!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

How about lowered wheel prices that fit your wallet and your newly lowered car? You've dropped your chassis and we've dropped or prices on 18-inch Alzor 628 wheels that fit several Audi models.

The bold gunmetal gray spokes on the Alzor 628 have a large open face, perfect for showing off your new coilovers, two-piece rotors, and painted calipers. Each masculine spoke tapers between bright accents that are sure to complement any car color.

Just in time for summer driving, this is a great time to add a set of big-footed alloys that look expensive, but won't break your budget.

You're Out of Excuses

Fits Audi:
A3 (2004+)
B5 A4 (1996-2001)
B6 A4 (2002-2004)
B7 A4 (2005-2008)
C5 A6 non-4.2L (1998-2004)
C6 A6 (2005-2011)
D3 A8 (2003-2010)
MKII TT (2008+)


*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

